# اللى عايز اى حاجه من الصين



## hosamsoft (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا حبيت اعمل الموضوع ده علشان فى ناس كتير واخدين توكيلات ناصبين وغاليين جدا اللى عايز اى حاجه من الصين يكلمنى وشكرا 
للتاكد من الشركه التى سيتم الشراء منها


----------



## ابن الشط (29 ديسمبر 2011)

انا مستورد لنفسه فقط لكن للحق السوق واقع و النصب فى الصين للركب
اى مساعدة انا جاهز [email protected]


----------

